# Who carries a few swatter rounds?



## WOODIE13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not lead, but small steel #6 or #7 rounds for cripples?  I have found they are cheap and worth the effort, but some will say shoot whatever you have in the gun and not worth the hassle, 8 shots later, they tell me to get em with mine.


----------



## turky93 (Aug 1, 2012)

As long as I'm just hunting with steel, all my rounds are the same. 
When I'm using my $25 per box heavier than lead shells, I always tote some extra steel with me in the event of a cripple.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Aug 1, 2012)

Get a dog, saves all that hassle


----------



## turky93 (Aug 1, 2012)

I consider reaching into my bag, grabbing and chambering a steel round, and shooting a swimmer with that round to be a whole lot less hassle than keeping up with a dog.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 1, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Get a dog, saves all that hassle



X2


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Aug 1, 2012)

turky93 said:


> I consider reaching into my bag, grabbing and chambering a steel round, and shooting a swimmer with that round to be a whole lot less hassle than keeping up with a dog.



Must not be hunting with my dog


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2012)

I shoot a Kicks High Flyer and don't many cripples. When I do, it certainly don't take me 8 shots.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 1, 2012)

turky93 said:


> I consider reaching into my bag, grabbing and chambering a steel round, and shooting a swimmer with that round to be a whole lot less hassle than keeping up with a dog.



You're forgetting the whole "retrieve" part...killing the bird is only the beginning.


----------



## wray912 (Aug 1, 2012)

I just shoot the cheap one to start with no sense in spending 25 a box when you can do it for 12 a box


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Aug 1, 2012)

turky93 said:


> I consider reaching into my bag, grabbing and chambering a steel round, and shooting a swimmer with that round to be a whole lot less hassle than keeping up with a dog.



Keeping up with a dog is nothing compared to when you can watch all your time and money swimming out to do what y'all have been working on all summer. It's half the hunt.


----------



## turky93 (Aug 1, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Keeping up with a dog is nothing compared to when you can watch all your time and money swimming out to do what y'all have been working on all summer. It's half the hunt.



I'm not down playing the fun of hunting with a good dog, as I
 have had the enjoyment of doing it a few times. 
Just saying that personally the time and money that needs to be spent on a duck dog isn't there for me, so I'll keep water swatting at retrieving my own birds.


----------



## CootCartel (Aug 1, 2012)

I just let my buddies water swat cripples...


----------



## 12mcrebel (Aug 1, 2012)

the most carnage i had on a hunt last year was with "swatter" rounds. had sixes left over from teal and they worked extremely well on wood ducks


----------



## Vmarsh (Aug 1, 2012)

turky93 said:


> so I'll keep water swatting at retrieving my own birds.



zara spook and a zebco 33?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 1, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> zara spook and a zebco 33?



Works quite well!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 1, 2012)

I just shoot turkey loads...................


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2012)

Or just use your buddys dog.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Aug 1, 2012)

I just keep dumping the Hevi shot at them.  You can't take it with you.


----------



## Vmarsh (Aug 1, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> Works quite well!



my first few trips out i brought one.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> zara spook and a zebco 33?


 
Until you hook into a big can that is belly up and that gamkasu trebble sinks in, makes for an interesting fight when you have large ice flows on the Potomac

As far as shooting a lot to finish one, guess none has taken a buffle head on the water, that low profile makes them harder to hit than most.


----------



## turky93 (Aug 2, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> Until you hook into a big can that is belly up and that gamkasu trebble sinks in, makes for an interesting fight when you have large ice flows on the Potomac
> 
> As far as shooting a lot to finish one, guess none has taken a buffle head on the water, that low profile makes them harder to hit than most.



The trick is to aim under the duck, that way more of your pattern skips up into it rather than passing by overhead. 
I've learned that through lots of cussing and bewilderment of bullet proof swimmers


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

turky93 said:


> The trick is to aim under the duck, that way more of your pattern skips up into it rather than passing by overhead.
> I've learned that through lots of cussing and bewilderment of bullet proof swimmers


 
I was taught that by and old crust WF hunter, even leaned down lower to get more ricochet pellets into the ducks, but does not always work on smaller/hardier ones, buffies, bills, scoters.  Still like a denser pattern to get one in the old head with the smaller shot.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Then you get the ones that do the snake, with just a little bit of their head above the water, got to get above them, stand up in the boat and shoot down on them.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep them buffies are hard to bring down.


----------



## THE RETURN (Aug 2, 2012)

well i shoot hevi-metals & blind-side.good shells sell them-selves .true a good choke pays for itself to. so, i say  don't be a cheap "O" ..!!! Buy the best shot-guns,  shoot really good shells&blow great calls.... And enjoy yourself ....


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Not bring down, put in the bag, yes.  More shot in a pattern never hurts, Lord knows these turkey hunters now days are pushing the #7 HS pretty hard for a denser pattern, I am just talking about the swatter/slapper round to finish off a cripple, but alas, I guess I am the only one that have a few die hard cripples out there, even if I have a wonder dog and bone crushing chokes.  

No one would admit it, but sometimes you just need to come to Jesus.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

THE RETURN said:


> well i shoot hevi-metals & blind-side.good shells sell them-selves .true a good choke pays for itself to. so, i say don't be a cheap "O" ..!!! Buy the best shot-guns, shoot really good shells&blow great calls.... And enjoy yourself ....


 
I shoot an SBE and shoot HM for geese along with HS depending on the situation.  How long you been shooting - Blind Side is what I meant with the acronym
I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -  It just came out last year, didn't it?  I also shoot an SBE, older but still does pretty good short of having a laser designator.

The coup de grace fails me yet again, should have tried harder in French class.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

I checked on the blind side, 100% hex shot, look real close to the right and left, does it look like a copper BB or it it just me?  Actually, I see a couple of BB's in there....hmmmmmmmm

http://www.winchesterguns.com/library/articles/detail.asp?id=349


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2012)

As far as dogs go, if you are hunting standing/sheltered water, makes it a lot easier for a dog to fetch up a duck v. current, tidal, wind and ice.  A dog is a great tool, but sometimes they still have to be left home if the conditions warrant, if not, guess you will be looking another up in the want ads.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 3, 2012)

Anytime I'm hunting with chadair, I slip a few 3.5" turkey loads into his blind bag to use a swatter rounds, if needed.  

Gives me the ammo needed to put a final smack down on a goose, and keeps ME outta trouble.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yep them buffies are hard to bring down.




Topwater!


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 3, 2012)

turky93 said:


> The trick is to aim under the duck, that way more of your pattern skips up into it rather than passing by overhead.
> I've learned that through lots of cussing and bewilderment of bullet proof swimmers



I have never had a problem swatting, and I just aim clean at their heads


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Topwater!



100% topwater.  I'm also a waterswatter. Yes I do have a few cripples. I just bust em with my cheap fed shells that I shoot all season.

Like I've said many times, TOPWATERS HAVE WAYYYY MORE FUN DUCK HUNTING.


----------



## THE RETURN (Aug 3, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> I shoot an SBE and shoot HM for geese along with HS depending on the situation.  How long you been shooting - Blind Side is what I meant with the acronym
> I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -  It just came out last year, didn't it?  I also shoot an SBE, older but still does pretty good short of having a laser designator.
> 
> The coup de grace fails me yet again, should have tried harder in French class.



havent shot blindside much,they shoot good..but i prefer H.METALS... AS for my comments about guns and such i meant nothing offensive toward you....


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2012)

Not since they outlawed lead and i dont carry any buckshot in the boat now a days. But I use to.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 4, 2012)

As one old dog told me as a kid, shot'em in da head and it don't matter.  As he got the last word out of his mouth, a bird came in straight at him and he emptied his gun without cutting a feather.  I hit the bird direct overhead, turned and asked, is that what you meant to do? I can not repeat the rest of his lesson.

I carry some cheap #2's just in case I have a crip or I shot so lousy that I run out of good shells.


----------



## Bill Fishin (Aug 4, 2012)

what is swater load abnd where do you buy? I went to acadamy in Savanah and person looked at me like i was crazy.


----------



## Smokey73 (Aug 4, 2012)

i try and miss  75% of the birds i shoot so it will take longer to limit out,or at least that what i tell my buddies & my nephews ...


----------



## THE RETURN (Aug 4, 2012)

I HEAR YA BRO.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 4, 2012)

*no  place like that in Savannah*



Bill Fishin said:


> what is swater load abnd where do you buy? I went to acadamy in Savanah and person looked at me like i was crazy.


LOl/LOL/


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bill Fishin said:


> what is swater load abnd where do you buy? I went to acadamy in Savanah and person looked at me like i was crazy.


 
Swatter/slapper rounds just smaller steel shot (6/7) to put one in the ol head. plus they work real good on teal.  Some WMA/refuges require you to use them 100% of the time for all game.  Check out Walmart

Used 6's last year, found these, inside 30 yards, one shot to take care of a cripple, coots during youth season, 3 shots, 13 of them


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 4, 2012)

So now the mad sluicer side comes out  I do it too, figure they land in the decoys, they did their job.


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 4, 2012)

THE RETURN said:


> havent shot blindside much,they shoot good..but i prefer H.METALS... AS for my comments about guns and such i meant nothing offensive toward you....as for blindside coming out last yr this is  1/2 true...but then again i guess it's who your connected to if you gotto tested them2010-11 season...



any one could have "tested" them out then, if you went to macks. they had to pallets of "test" rounds for un-connected ppl i guess.


----------



## THE RETURN (Aug 4, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> any one could have "tested" them out then, if you went to macks. They had to pallets of "test" rounds for un-connected ppl i guess.


in 2010 ??


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ding-Ding


----------



## Smokey73 (Aug 4, 2012)

return,i know what you are saying.that NAT you just heard will go away soon..10,000   "5002" haters   can't wrong.


----------



## THE RETURN (Aug 4, 2012)

Smokey73 said:


> return,i know what you are saying.that NAT you just heard will go away soon..10,000   "5002" haters   can't wrong.


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 4, 2012)

THE RETURN said:


> in 2010 ??



yes in 2010-2011. We all picked a case or two up before our season started.


----------



## THE RETURN (Aug 4, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> yes in 2010-2011. We all picked a case or two up before our season started.




you are right & i am wrong...


----------

